# Shrimp in breeder net?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a shrimp that is berried in a tank of other shrimps (including other berried ones.)

I need to know which fry come from this specific shrimp without mixing them up.

I figure the best way to do this is a breeder net, since if I move this female to another tank I risk molt or death.

I've never used the breeder net method before, what do I need to know to have this work successfully?

Also, after the fry are born, when can I safely move them from the net to another tank?

I need your experience to learn from folks!


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the marina box (which goes on the outside of the tank) so I'm not entirely sure about nets. But, I would assume it would need a good flow of water going through it. 
When my shrimps are about 1/2 inch big, I feel better about their ability to look after themself!


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

I've moved berried females to a breeding net and the shrimplets do fine. I put some moss in there so they do well till they're big enough at which point just dunk the net into the water and remove the moss carefully.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

You could put it in a breeder net, just remember to change the water by taking a scoop out from the net or you can put it near water movement


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

I've heard shrimp might climb out of them or into them, but I think if the water level isn't too high it should be okay?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> You could put it in a breeder net, just remember to change the water by taking a scoop out from the net or you can put it near water movement


You think if I put it near the bubbles from the sponge filter, it would be enough water flow?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the breeder nets use fine netting so its unlikely that large bubbles would penetrate or force enough flow inside. You might have better luck with a fine airstone or changing the water periodically as banana pointed out. 

Even with an external breeder box, the flow isnt all that great. Any uneaten food will spoil so the need to clean is there. Thought it be important to be aware incase anyone was new to using these contraptions.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What type of filtration is in your main tank? If you have a HOB or spray bar, put the breeder net near the output. That will cause water to pass through the mesh.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I broke down and bought a marina breeder box.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Toss in some substrate for the shrimp and newborns to nom nom bacteria off of. Having moss in there is a no brainer as well. You'll be good with a marina box.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's my breeder box. Moss, feeding dish, sponge filter, IAL, moss ball, Netlea substrate. Water intake is a tube from my spraybar, LED lighting.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Geto. It looks like a cozy little home


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I currently use a breeder net for my PRL since I do not want them mixed in with my regular CRS until I sell them all. My berried female gave birth in the breeder net and all is good. I have two aquaclear HOB filters in my 20 gallon so they move the water fairly well. There is constant flow of water in the net and all shrimp are happy....including the babies.

I have this one which prevents the shrimp from climbing out and it keeps the babies in as far as I can tell.

http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/lees-net-breeder.html


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I currently use a breeder net for my PRL since I do not want them mixed in with my regular CRS until I sell them all. My berried female gave birth in the breeder net and all is good. I have two aquaclear HOB filters in my 20 gallon so they move the water fairly well. There is constant flow of water in the net and all shrimp are happy....including the babies.
> 
> I have this one which prevents the shrimp from climbing out and it keeps the babies in as far as I can tell.
> 
> http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/lees-net-breeder.html



Never underestimate the power of a horny male with those nets. I used one for PFR's while I was culling out my cherries. Had like 10 shrimp in there. Next day 8, next day 14, next day, etc. They crawl over the net no problem back and forth from the net like it wasn't even there.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL I used that breeder net a few months ago for my blue sword female. I kept the water a bit lower so that nothing could climb in. One day I came home to find my african dwarf from had somehow gotten in and eaten a good number of the babies!

Don't ask me how he squished between the top of the net and the glass tank top.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

GeToChKn said:


> Never underestimate the power of a horny male with those nets. I used one for PFR's while I was culling out my cherries. Had like 10 shrimp in there. Next day 8, next day 14, next day, etc. They crawl over the net no problem back and forth from the net like it wasn't even there.


I have mine mounted really high..it's not held by the metal pieces. I just nudged it between two pieces of glass (the covers for my tank)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Here's my breeder box. Moss, feeding dish, sponge filter, IAL, moss ball, Netlea substrate. Water intake is a tube from my spraybar, LED lighting.


Great pic! Anyone else want to share a pic of their breeder box? This gives me great ideas!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Great pic! Anyone else want to share a pic of their breeder box? This gives me great ideas!


There's already threads with pictures: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=163421&highlight=breeder+box


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks diwu!


----------

